# Burgess 5 in 1 tree fruit



## jeremynj (Jun 29, 2011)

The company Burgess has a 5 in 1 apple tree, a 5 in 1 pear tree, and a 6 in 1 fruit cocktail tree. I was wondering if anyone has bought these and has a review on them. I'm sure they can't be that great because this is a lot of grafting for a $20 tree but if only a few of the branches live that I will be happy.

http://www.eburgess.com/detail.asp?pid=5977

I don't work for Burgess or anything. If anyone knows of any other places that sell trees like this, feel free to share.


----------



## "SPIKE" (Dec 7, 2011)

Look down a few threads to Rocktown Gals thread about Burgess. They trees did not produce fruit for me! WASTE OF TIME AND MONEY! IMHO

SPIKE


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm had very poor luck with Burgess in the past. Buyer beware.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

There are other places with such things. Unless you just have zero room and want to experiment, I wouldnt mess with it, think you would be disappointed. Its a gimmick.

As to dealing with Burgess, again if you are serious gardener, they arent first choice.  They are deep discount seller and stuff you get will be small and packaging is minimal.

I ordered last winter from one of Burgess clones (Burgess by any other name...). I ordered in January so was one of first orders shipped in early March. All bare root in orange plastic bag with bit water added before they sealed bag and shipped it. Arrived in ok condition, but can say this way of packaging would not be good in warmer weather, you could easily get parboiled trees.

Anyway everything grew and survived record breaking heat and drought last summer, except maybe one seedling mulberry which grasshoppers wouldnt leave alone. It would send out new shoot and they would eat it. But that isnt Burgess fault.

Just saying Burgess, if you order early and willing to accept smaller plants than usual nursery, you might do ok. But its not someplace you order from unless you just want to gamble in exchange for cheaper price. I will put in a plug for one fruit tree they sell, AU Cherry Plum. That is an amazing little tree and not only survived the extreme summer but put on lot growth. Most trees I planted last year from all places I ordered did good to survive, let alone put on much growth. Unfortunately it was around $14 last year, this year they want $20. Too bad, at $14 I was going to order another. Now I will just wait and graft some clippings from tree I have when it gets bit bigger. Obviously I cant comment on any production of any of my trees at this stage. Ask me ten years from now if the trees and I are still alive.


----------

